# Is EZ cloner worth it??



## avalanche (Oct 16, 2009)

I've heard mixed reviews about these ez-cloners and time that it takes plants to root. Want to get some reviews and comments from people on riu about em? are they worth the money? do they really root in 5 days as advertised? how is maintenence on them? I know not every plant is the same and some take longer to root and many other factors go into to this but just want to get a general consensus??


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 16, 2009)

u can make ur own


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 16, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> u can make ur own


Here is the link if you decide to build your own..I am thinking about building one too.

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/703-how-do-i-build-my.html

actually I found this one too..it might be a little better tutorial

http://www.technologygarden.net/index.php/diy-tutorials/tg-tutorial-building-your-own-homemade-aeroponic-cloning-machine/


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Oct 16, 2009)

That about sums it up.


----------



## Burger Boss (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with the other posters, make your own cloner. Mine cost about $9 to build. Tank, airstones, silicone cement, & tubing came from the "99 cent Only" store & the pump I found brand new at a goodwill store for $3. The unit worked great all summer, some roots appeared in 5 days & some took 15 days. Overall, i'm very pleased with the results and will continue to use my"Areo-cloner" in the future.
Good luck & good grow.......BB



GreedAndVanity said:


> That about sums it up.


----------



## purple voodoo#5 (Oct 17, 2009)

i bought an e z clone and it does work with 99% success for me but i have never rooted in 5 days 7 to 8 days was the fastest i have had a nice set of roots. and very soon after spending 300 bucks on an ez clone i found that i could of made my own for less than 100. so it is definitly worth building! good luck!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 17, 2009)

I found another DIY cloner.. this is the one I am going to model mine after 

http://www.growery.org/3037/Make-your-own-Aeroponic-Cloner


----------



## torontoone (Oct 17, 2009)

I built my own 4 days ago....and I had my first root pop today !!!


----------



## h8red1 (Oct 17, 2009)

i rppt in four days CRAZY no the truth ...was a lil tripped out being i made it my self.heres some pics put 1/4 strenght flora nova , 1/2 teaspoon cutting accelerator in water thats going through pump to spray cutting ends dipp in olivias cloning gel and foliar spray every day most POP at 4 but 5-6 got nice SIZE ROOTS what up you like...will post pics of ROOTS at work right NOW!!!!


----------



## h8red1 (Oct 17, 2009)

22 total cost for cloner set up materials...............


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Oct 17, 2009)

h8red1 said:


> 22 total cost for cloner set up materials...............


Damn that is less than I spent..my 350 gph pump was $49 at home depot, so I am in for about $70.


----------



## ReAVeR (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i agree with all the previous posters. build your own ftw


----------



## BudJunky (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep the DIY version is what I use.. Extremely easy and relatively low cost, especially compared to the actual name brand unit.

And as far as rooting time.. I would say around a week for some very large healthy roots.


----------



## milowerx96 (Oct 18, 2009)

I love mine to death. That being said I would never pay for one. I got mine from a friend who had 3. You can totaly make the same thig for the price of a pump, rubber made tub and about 6 dollars worth of pvc pipe and fittings from home depot. I have made several for my friends and they work just fine. Make sure to put a good sized air stone in it to help keep it oxygenated and it help to keep crap from growing in it. I have been putting 1/4 strength grow nutes in with 1/2 tsp per gallon of KLN rooting hormone. I get big bushy roots in 3 to 8 days and have nearly 100% success rate. Good luck.



avalanche said:


> I've heard mixed reviews about these ez-cloners and time that it takes plants to root. Want to get some reviews and comments from people on riu about em? are they worth the money? do they really root in 5 days as advertised? how is maintenence on them? I know not every plant is the same and some take longer to root and many other factors go into to this but just want to get a general consensus??


----------



## avalanche (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for all the advice guys..it's really appreciated..I've been just using rockwool cubes in a bed of perlite w/ humidome and heat mat and takes usually 10-16 days And I want something faster!! I'm defintley going to build one and finally dip my feet into a little bit of hydroponics!!oh boy..I run a stadium set-up and oftem think about switching to drip lines but get to worri3ed about the learning curve maaybe this will give me some confidence...or not lol we shall see.......thanks guys!!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 18, 2009)

my bubble cloner isnt necessarily faster, but it sure is easier. i just clip and throw em in and in 2 weeks they are ready for transplant. set and forget!

homemade entirely from walmart under $15


----------



## apc (Oct 18, 2009)

its a freaking copy machine for plants!

of course its worth it... 

every cost in marijuana cultivation is worth it... 

I overheard someone recently at the grow store asking "how much will my electric bill go up every month by replacing a 400w hps with a 1000w hps to my grow." 

who cares! It doesn't matter... it is worth it. 

that being said you CAN make these things for like 80bucks or even sometimes less... my time is more valuable though.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 19, 2009)

apc said:


> that being said you CAN make these things for like 80bucks or even sometimes less... my time is more valuable though.


i can make an equivelent to the $300 45 site EZ-cloner for less that $50 in less than an hour including shopping time.

now i too consider my time to be valuable, i bill my customers over $50/hr for my time. but i certainly dont see the savings in spending 6 hours worth of money when i can spend 2 hours worth to make it happen.

build your own unless your some pot diva who doesnt like to get thier hands dirty.


----------



## BudJunky (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with Slikwill, however, I wouldn't plan on learning much about hydroponics through using a homemade aero-cloner. I mean yes you will become more familiar with what makes up hydro systems, but as far as the actual use I would say no. My reason being that you should really only have to use ph-adjusted water that's had time to sit and have the chlorine removed. You don't really get invloved with ppm measurement or anything like that.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 21, 2009)

less then $25 all from walmart

make one even cheaper useing DWC method
no water pump
no sprayers
all you need is a tote (not a clear one) the size depends on the amount of clone you need but a 10gal is fine
and an air pump the kind used in fish tanks you can get this at walmart $12
and an air stone the long blue one is gr8 get this at walmart the fish department less then $3
and an air tube used to connect the pump and stone also less then $3

fill tote with ph'd water 
place in air stone and turn on pump ( dont put pump in water)
cut small holes in the lid with heavy duty box cutter
place in cutting (soon tobe clones) stems should be below the top of water, wait 3-10 days and they should root
the bubbles from the air stone supply oxygen to the root system or to make one. With this system rootgel is an option but wont hurt to use. Make sure the holes in lid are big enuff to pull out stem and root system when they are ready and all so find a way to support the stem of the clone while in the cloner


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 21, 2009)

BudJunky said:


> I agree with Slikwill, however, I wouldn't plan on learning much about hydroponics through using a homemade aero-cloner. I mean yes you will become more familiar with what makes up hydro systems, but as far as the actual use I would say no. My reason being that you should really only have to use ph-adjusted water that's had time to sit and have the chlorine removed. You don't really get invloved with ppm measurement or anything like that.


ph means nothing to clones. the tiny amounts of chlorine in your tap water helps to disinfect the cloning chamber.

so what about learning? read a book. how do you clone in order to get the most cranial stimulation?


----------



## Twistedfunk (Oct 21, 2009)

I made a small one and it works. it isn't faster than rockwool in a humidity dome (in my experience) but i cut/carve/dip/put it in the cloner and ignore it for a week or two. No spraying or worrying about humidity and it cost me about 10-15$. I think i will get a stronger air pump but they are cheap so its no big deal.


----------



## Twistedfunk (Oct 21, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> build your own unless your some pot diva who doesnt like to get thier hands dirty.


or unless you are a patient who doesn't have the capacity to take on such a project. personally, I have to wait for "good" days to do anything. with any luck, i might be able to spray down my plants with azatrol today...sucks that im a week late on it. so for some of us, it isn't about getting our hands dirty, its about being able to use them


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 21, 2009)

Twistedfunk said:


> or unless you are a patient who doesn't have the capacity to take on such a project. personally, I have to wait for "good" days to do anything. with any luck, i might be able to spray down my plants with azatrol today...sucks that im a week late on it. so for some of us, it isn't about getting our hands dirty, its about being able to use them


my apoligies to the patients. the left side of my dick for the divas.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 21, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> less then $25 all from walmart
> 
> make one even cheaper useing DWC method
> no water pump
> ...


gr8 video everthing can be picked up from walmart
the black hose is optional the clear will do 
abox cutter will work just as good as a drill
duct tape can replace the black spray paint
this video shows you how to make a cloner
[youtube]9yy5kJwdMv8[/youtube]


----------



## avalanche (Oct 25, 2009)

BudJunky said:


> I agree with Slikwill, however, I wouldn't plan on learning much about hydroponics through using a homemade aero-cloner. I mean yes you will become more familiar with what makes up hydro systems, but as far as the actual use I would say no. My reason being that you should really only have to use ph-adjusted water that's had time to sit and have the chlorine removed. You don't really get invloved with ppm measurement or anything like that.


Ummmmm....I won't learn anything about growing hydroponically...growing hydroponically...what the??? Ya gotta love the people who love to disagree with someone over absolutley anything. Even if it doesn't make sense!!lol...


----------



## avalanche (Oct 25, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> ph means nothing to clones. the tiny amounts of chlorine in your tap water helps to disinfect the cloning chamber.
> 
> so what about learning? read a book. how do you clone in order to get the most cranial stimulation?


 
I think maybe you'v read too many books thinking that PH doesn't matter with clones. You really have to weed out te comments and advice people spit out on these forums here. I'd much rather learn hands on actually doing it then reading a book thinking about how I'm going to do it. Just me though..

p.s. some "advice" for yourself; It might be a good idea for you to take your cranial stimulation book and a picnic basket to the local park and go fly a kite. thanks though.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 25, 2009)

avalanche said:


> I think maybe you'v read too many books thinking that PH doesn't matter with clones. You really have to weed out te comments and advice people spit out on these forums here. I'd much rather learn hands on actually doing it then reading a book thinking about how I'm going to do it. Just me though..
> 
> p.s. some "advice" for yourself; It might be a good idea for you to take your cranial stimulation book and a picnic basket to the local park and go fly a kite. thanks though.


i dont read grow books thank you very much, a decades worth of experience is all the reference i need. i wasnt directing him towards a grow book either, just a book in general to further ones knowkedge.

so do i have magic clones that dont have a ph preference? the water i give them is usually about 7.5 straight out of the tap, no problems. cuts dont uptake nutes, only water so ph isnt neccesary because there are no nutes to lock out(you do know thats why we ph adjust, right?).

the park and a kite?!? WTF? 

fucking newbooty ass members.

Welcome To RIU


----------



## avalanche (Oct 25, 2009)

so do i have magic clones that dont have a ph preference? the water i give them is usually about 7.5 straight out of the tap, no problems. cuts dont uptake nutes, only water so ph isnt neccesary because there are no nutes to lock out(you do know thats why we ph adjust, right?).

That is the most ridiculous thing i've heard on here..OF couyrse your ph matters even when their cuttings. So does your ppm dummy. Show me one experienced grower that says PH doesn't matter w. clones.
Assuming that is true, you do realize that if you got the right PH levels on your clones they would grow much more vigorousaly.

What exactly do you think is in water?? After 5,000 posts You still don't know that there is calcium,magnesium,potassium, sodium ect ect. in all water. Some water sources more than others ie. well vs. urban tap. You can stunt/retard growth with to high ph or ppm just from your water. 


the park and a kite?!? WTF? 

Yes, Kite - Usually diamond shaped nylon connected to string that floats in air with the wind.
park- where one goes with his family/friends to socially interact with others.
Instead of posting over 5,000 times on "RIU  " maybe you should go check one out sometime??


fucking newbooty ass members.
Welcome To RIU
Thats just pretty gay dude...not the badass you were going for I think...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 25, 2009)

there really is an increasing number of idiots joining up these days.

unsubscribed.


----------



## cinna (Feb 10, 2012)

are the roots submerged in water? you really ignore for a week or two? i use seed mats and trays with domes. i lose many of the clone. do you have a high success rate with your cloner? any advice or comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## sfttailpaul (Feb 10, 2012)

I think the biggest reason people do NOT have a good success rate is that they saturate the exposed stem with too much water and they also use nutrient and rooting agents in their water and then add a fan just to keep things cool. Low heat fluorescent lighting, no breeze and pH-ed water @ 5.5-5.8 with nothing else added. This combo seems to work best for me. A dome is mandatory until some decent roots appear. The cutting gets water from the moisture through the leaflets in the dome, until it gets it from a root system. Then add nutrients, etc. to the water, take off the dome and add ventilation. I mist the root area 2 X daily, that's 12 hours apart, and then for only 15 minutes. PLUG 'n' GROW makes a Cycle Timer Controller that operates ON from 30 seconds to 30 minutes and OFF from 1 minute to 12 hours. It also has a photo eye and can operate during daylight only or 24/7. The MSRP (2011) is >$100.00 but well worth it if one wants pin-point accuracy and quick change versatility. Ideally, I'd mist the freshly cut cuttings for 30 seconds ON and progressively (x3days each @10-8-then 6 hours) OFF, round the clock. I only have the 15 minutes ON because it is the minimum I can set on a $5 timer. Oh, it is their model #IGS-011 (no display) & # IGS-011L (w/ display and more $'s). Most Hydro shops should have it or be able to order it. PM me if you cannot find it through your normal source.


----------



## roidrage152 (Feb 10, 2012)

I've had pretty much 100% success rate with my cloner. The speed at which you get roots varies greatly based on strain. I've heard of roots within several days showing in the EZcloner, however in EZclone or dome, it takes me like 14 days. The good thing about the EZ cloner is I do ignore it for days or a week at a time. Even if conditions stray from ideal, I always get roots eventually. With a dome you have to vent it daily, and check moisture. Ideally you should regularly monitor temps and PH in the rez for the cloner


----------



## superjet (Feb 10, 2012)

i'm having 100% success with my small (24 site) turbo kloner. i just use tap water (400-500 ppm here in vegas) ph'd to 5.5 and will let drift to 6.0 before adjusting back down. i don't sweat the chloine either, i kinda think it helps control slime which i never see. i do a water change at one week and that's when i start to see roots, i'll then give them one more week and they're then ready for transplant into coco. no rooting hormones either, just tap water.


----------

